

Fall of the Designer Part V: Self-Flagellation - elischiff
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/5/5/fall-of-the-designer-part-v-self-flagellation

======
digitalsushi
This environment is conceived when an individual is the canonical source of
their own credentials. I get jealous of doctors and lawyers because someone
else grants and revokes their credentials. You either are or are not a doctor.
It doesn't matter if you're a good one or a bad one, you still have this
boolean state: yes, or no. But the UX/UI/whatever yields these coffeehouse
quality debates that fatigue everyone and solve no particular issue other than
a redistribution of the shared, global volume which inflates egos. You're a UX
person and I am not? Fine, can we just not worry about it any further? No
one's car is going to crash or heart stop.

------
no1publicenemy
I come from a graphic design background and I really sympathize with the
author's grievances regarding the field but I can't help but to have a disdain
for his victimized tone and lack of business knowledge or insight in all of
his writings on the subject of flat design, code-first, function over form
etc.

I believe he has not yet reached the truth and real drivers behind all of
these concepts and developments in the field.

------
douche
links are fucked on Chrome, text bleeding over into the neighboring words to
overlay and make it unreadable.

~~~
elischiff
Would you mind tweeting over a screenshot of the bug you're experiencing? My
username is @eli_schiff.

~~~
douche
Seems to be fixed now

